

Princeton's Marriage Market Theory Worked for Me - Kopion
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-03/princeton-s-marriage-market-theory-worked-for-me.html

======
graycat
"Optimal portfolio theory, applied to marital choice, suggests that better
diversification can push households closer to the risk-return frontier."

This is a call for bigamy? But with bigamy we tend to be short on women, that
is, long on men, so that his call is for more wars, with only men soldiers, to
kill off the excess men? While he is a Harvard prof and, thus, no doubt with a
Ph.D., he concentrates on undergraduates marrying each other. But what about
an undergraduate woman marrying a graduate student or young professor (who
cares about money) man? Or a man recently graduated they meet at, say, some
Princeton social function, who has a successful startup? So, he neglects
graduate students and profs because he doesn't like them? And he assumes that
a Princeton woman would look only for Princeton men and, thus, omits Columbia,
Courant, Yale, Cornell, Brown, MIT, and Harvard? He really believes that only
a Princeton man is good enough for a Princeton woman? After all, he's a
Harvard prof!

